# Dos repúblicas, dos voces



## Texas Viejo

*Un cuento comienza. *
 
*Leri traduce del inglés de los E.E.U.U. del autor: *
 
El hombre esta acostado bajo un arbol en el parque de Chapultepec.  Los zapatos de Gucci apuntados hacia el cielo.

La primera persona que lo vio era un joven de trece años, caminando esa manana de domingo con sus padres y hermanita.  "Mira, Mita," grito a su hermana. "Un borracho rico."

"Carlos!" le dijo su mama.  Entonces, mientras el joven caminaba hacia adelante.  "No lo despiertes."
*...*
 
*Athenea traduce del español de Leri - a castellano. 
*
*Un *hombre *estaba *acostado bajo un *árbol *en el parque de Chapultepec. *Sus *zapatos de Gucci *apuntaban* hacia el cielo.

La primera persona que lo vio *fue *un joven de trece años *que caminaba esa mañana* de domingo con sus padres y *su *hermanita. -Mira, Mita -gritó a su hermana-. Un borracho rico.-¡Carlos!-le dijo su *madre*, mientras el joven caminaba hacia adelante-. No lo despiertes.
*...*
** 
El autor desea un cuento fácil leer, en español bueno.
 
¿Comentarios?


----------



## tigger_uhuhu

Texas viejo:

¿Cuál es tu pregunta específica?
No logro descifrar lo que necesitas.

Saludos.


----------



## mjmuak

A mí me parece que la segunda versión está muy bien, la primera no está mal, pero no solemos usar el presente en los cuentos.

Un saludo


----------



## Texas Viejo

tigger_uhuhu said:


> Texas viejo:
> 
> ¿Cuál es tu pregunta específica?
> No logro descifrar lo que necesitas.
> 
> Saludos.


+++


*Sr. Tigger:*
 
Bien. 
 
Quizás, lees la primera traducción, y oyes un cuento "Americano" en español. 
 
Quizás, lees la segunda traducción, y oyes un cuento español en castellano. 
 
¡Y ni uno ni otro con el sabor de México!
 
¿Está tal el caso?
 
Vives en Ciudad de México, tan yo valoro tu opinión, especialmente.
 
Gracias,

Tami
+++


----------



## mjmuak

Si cambias "madre" por "mamá" ya no suena a español de España, pero el resto creo que es un español muy neutro (bueno quizá "no le despiertes" sonaría más a España, pero mejor dejar el "lo").


----------



## tigger_uhuhu

¡Oh! en ese caso, también prefiero la segunda. Como dice mjmuak, no usamos el presente en los cuentos.

Saludos.


----------



## Texas Viejo

*Sra. Mjmuak  y Sr. Tigger:*
 
¡Mil agradece! 

"Un español muy neutro" - ¡Sí - exactamente!  Leri es un especialista, él escribe español que es fácil (de?) leer, claro como una ventana. En la defensa de mi amigacho: Él comenzó con mi inglés traducido por computador "hacia" español.   

 
Saludos de Dallas, la ciudad más agradable en México norteño.
 
Tami
+++


----------



## Mariarayen

Los cuentos pueden contarse en tiempo pasado, presente y hasta futuro. Pero lo que está mal en la primer versión es que comienza en presente y luego no lo mantiene. Para ser correcto debería haber continuado:  "La primera persona que lo *ve es* un joven de trece años..." y así hasta el final del cuento. Claro que de todas maneras habría que ver cómo estaba en el original.
Lo que no corresponde tampoco en la primer versión es "entonces" (salvo que lo intercale entre dijo y su) y "caminando" (a menos que anteponga "que iba")
Saludos


----------



## Ube

Hola:
En España si el "joven" tiene trece años se diría niño, chico, mozalbete, jovencito, muchacho, etc.; "joven" es para quien ha pasado la adolescencia, normalmente de 17 años en adelante.
Saludos.


----------



## chicaswing

En España si el "joven" tiene trece años se diría niño, chico, mozalbete, jovencito, muchacho, etc.; "joven" es para quien ha pasado la adolescencia, normalmente de 17 años en adelante.


Y espero que la mayoría concuerde. 
Lo que pienso en verdad es que la mejor versión es la segunda y es un español bien claro, creo que todos los hispano hablantes lo entenderían sin importar de que país sean.


----------



## Texas Viejo

*Sra. Mariarayen: *

Agradece por tus comentarios. 

Re.: "Claro que de todas maneras habría que ver cómo estaba en el original."

¿la original de la máquina? Hoki Doki: 

 
_El hombre pone en el suyo detrás debajo de un árbol en el parque de Chapultepec. Los dedos del pie de sus zapatos de cuero de patente apuntaron en la dirección del cielo. _

_La primera persona para verlo era un muchacho de trece, el caminar esa mañana de domingo con sus padres y pequeña hermana. “Mirar, Mita!” él gritó a su hermana. “Un borracho rico.” _

_“Carlos!” dicho su madre. Entonces, pues anduvo a trancos el muchacho adelante, “no despertarlo.” _

Pobrecito Leri, Verdad?

Tami


----------



## ToñoTorreón

Yo usaría "sus zapatos Gucci", no de Gucci. Y en vez de niño (si no lo quieres llamar así) sería jovencito o chico.


----------



## Betildus

Texas Viejo said:


> *Un cuento comienza. *
> *Leri traduce del inglés de los E.E.U.U. del autor: *
> El hombre esta acostado bajo un arbol en el parque de Chapultepec. Los zapatos de Gucci apuntados hacia el cielo.
> El autor desea un cuento fácil de leer, en buen español.
> ¿Comentarios?


 


tigger_uhuhu said:


> ¿Cuál es tu pregunta específica?
> No logro descifrar lo que necesitas.
> Saludos.


Yo tampoco entendí mucho, la verdad es que los textos o preguntas demasiado largas me confunden 



Texas Viejo said:


> *Sra. Mjmuak y Sr. Tigger:*
> ¡Mil agradece! (Mil gracias, Muy agradecido, Muchas gracias)
> "Un español muy neutro" - ¡Sí - exactamente! Leri es un especialista, él escribe español que es fácil de leer, claro como una ventana. En la defensa de mi amigacho: Él comenzó con mi inglés traducido por computador "hacia" español.


Pero al parecer todos respondieron porque lograron entender lo que preguntas...yo, me rindo ; sólo me limité a las correcciones.


----------



## Mariarayen

Sí, pobre Leri 
De todas maneras yo hablaba del original en inglés. ¿O entendí mal? ¿Leri no traduce de un original en inglés?

¡Ah! Acabo de leer donde dice que salió de la traducción por computadora. ¡Sí! Pobre Leri! jaja


----------



## Texas Viejo

*Sra Betildus:*

"Yo tampoco entendí mucho, la verdad es que los textos o preguntas demasiado largas me confunden." 

Perdon la gran pregunta. ¿Un bosque de muchos árboles?

Tienes un ojo excelente para el detalle, y una mente exacta - y soy (estoy?) agradecido.

Aqui es una pequeña pregunta, entonces - las primeras dos palabras: ¿“El hombre...” o “Un hombre...” - que suena correcto a ti?

Hasta luego, a "Las Dos Republicas," circa del mercado, Ciudad Matamoros (Morelos, yo creo) Mexico.

Tami
+++


----------



## ToñoTorreón

Texas Viejo said:


> *Sra Betildus:*
> 
> "Yo tampoco entendí mucho, la verdad es que los textos o preguntas demasiado largas me confunden."
> 
> Perdon la gran pregunta. ¿Un bosque de muchos árboles?
> 
> Tienes un ojo excelente para el detalle, y una mente exacta - y soy (estoy?) agradecido.
> 
> Aqui es una pequeña pregunta, entonces - las primeras dos palabras: ¿“El hombre...” o “Un hombre...” - que suena correcto a ti?
> 
> Hasta luego, a "Las Dos Republicas," circa del mercado, Ciudad Matamoros (Morelos, yo creo) Mexico.
> 
> Tami
> +++


Matamoros conozco dos, pero puede haber más: Matamoros, Tamaulipas y Matamoros, Coahuila.


----------



## Texas Viejo

*Gracias al consenso*, tenemos dos correcciones:

"sus zapatos Gucci" y el "jovencito," Carlos.
+++

*Re. Pobrecito Leri:*

Leri tenía un manuscrito con el inglés original, y también la traducción automática. Pero tenemos la Regla: "No Inglés". El inglés ama un puñado de sustantivos y de adjetivos. El español ama un juego de verbos. ¡Problemas!

Tami
+++


----------



## zheniasea

Cual es la pregunta Tami?


----------



## Betildus

Texas Viejo said:


> *Sra Betildus:*
> 
> "Yo tampoco entendí mucho, la verdad es que los textos o preguntas demasiado largas me confunden."
> 
> Perdón la gran pregunta. ¿Un bosque de muchos árboles?  Se supone que un bosque tiene muchos árboles y no se debería decir: "Un bosque de muchos árboles" a no ser que especifiques el tipo de árbol, o no?
> 
> Tienes un ojo excelente para el detalle, y una mente exacta - y soy (estoy?) agradecido. y estoy agradecido
> 
> Aqui es una pequeña pregunta, entonces - las primeras dos palabras: ¿“El hombre...” o “Un hombre...” - que suena correcto a ti? ¿cuál te suena correcto? ó para tí, ¿cuál de los dos es correcto?
> Depende del contexto y de lo que continúe...
> Las dos están bien pero "un hombre" es alguien cualquiera, no definido. "El hombre" se refiere a una persona descrita anteriormente.
> 
> Hasta luego, a "Las Dos Republicas," circa del mercado, Ciudad Matamoros (Morelos, yo creo) Mexico.
> 
> Tami
> +++


----------



## Texas Viejo

zheniasea said:


> Cual es la pregunta Tami?


 
La primera pregunta: ¿De las dos traducciones, cuál es mejor? Tenemos la respuesta. El jurado dio su veredicto: ¡El segundo, “manos abajo”!

Ahora, la segunda pregunta: 
*Contexto*: Un cuento comienza. 
Leri: “*El *hombre…” 
Athenea: “*Un* hombre…”

Gracias a la respuesta de *Sra. Betildus*, veo que el indefinido *Un(a)* y el definido *El/La* son paralelos a sus “primos” en inglés.

Uso del inglés ordinario: Primera mención - el indefinido. “Hay *un* elefante en nuestro refigerator.” Mención siguiente - el definido: "¿Qué hace, *el *elefante?"

Sin embargo, en inglés es aceptable comenzar un cuento con el definido. “*El *hombre” tiene más fuerza que “*un* hombre”.     

¿Y en español?

Tami
+++


----------



## Xavignea

Hola,

Aunque es verdad que se puede decir 'Zapatos Gucci', en el siguiente link de una página web de VOGUE podéis ver cómo Zapatos de Gucci es una forma de expresión igual de correcta que de hecho utiliza una de las revistas de moda más importantes del país.

Por otra parte, según la RAE, juvenil (JOVEN) abarca a aquellas personas que se encuentran entre la infancia y la edad adulta. Esto es, a todas aquellos entre trece y dieciocho años de edad.

Creo que a veces nos resulta demasiado fácil hacer correcciones sobre las cosas que han escrito otras personas. Es cierto que se puede poner 'jovencito' y por supuesto también 'zapatos gucci', pero es sólo una cuestión de estilo y no gramatical o semántica, por lo que, respetando el trabajo de todos aquellos que escribimos, entre los que probablemente os encontréis muchos de vosotros, quizá deberíamos ser un poco más prudentes.

Esta es mi opinión.

Salu2


----------



## Ube

Hola:
Pienso que fui prudente y que no corregí a nadie, solo di mi opinión; es evidente que un chico de trece años es joven pero no es menos cierto que se aplica "joven" a aquellos que teniendo pocos años ya son adultos.
Saludos.


----------



## ToñoTorreón

Xavignea said:


> Hola,
> 
> Aunque es verdad que se puede decir 'Zapatos Gucci', en el siguiente link de una página web de VOGUE podéis ver cómo Zapatos de Gucci es una forma de expresión igual de correcta que de hecho utiliza una de las revistas de moda más importantes del país.
> 
> Por otra parte, según la RAE, juvenil (JOVEN) abarca a aquellas personas que se encuentran entre la infancia y la edad adulta. Esto es, a todas aquellos entre trece y dieciocho años de edad.
> 
> Creo que a veces nos resulta demasiado fácil hacer correcciones sobre las cosas que han escrito otras personas. Es cierto que se puede poner 'jovencito' y por supuesto también 'zapatos gucci', pero es sólo una cuestión de estilo y no gramatical o semántica, por lo que, respetando el trabajo de todos aquellos que escribimos, entre los que probablemente os encontréis muchos de vosotros, quizá deberíamos ser un poco más prudentes.
> 
> Esta es mi opinión.
> 
> Salu2


 
Y estoy de acuerdo contigo. Zapatos de Gucci puede ser usado todos los días (o cada mes, no sé cada cuanto salga la revista) en Vogue España, pero en México simplemente no se usa. Utilizamos perfumes Dior, trajes Boss, zapatos Ferragamo, etc. (cuando digo utilizamos quiero decir a la forma de describirlos; muy pocos pueden usarlos todos los días ).

Generalmente en cuestiones de estilo cada uno de nosotros aporta según sus regionalismos y costumbres; no es simplemente criticar por criticar. Al menos así lo veo yo.

Saludos desde México a todos.


----------



## Betildus

¿Me puede repetir la pregunta por favor? 
Me perdì entre el Leri ese y el Tami, despuès con los Gucci y los muchachos jóvenes o ya no tan jóvenes. O sea, estaba el hombre debajo del àrbol con sus sandalias Gucci y vino alguien y lo despertó pero cuando despertó preguntó: ¿dónde está mi mamá? 
Y la mamá se había ido pa'la otra república donde habían dos voces.
 ¡Ah! y ahora recordé además que la traducción no era lo que decía ser, o sea, ambas quedaron mal................¡como que me anduve perdiendo parece?
 Sorry, pero por màs que ladeo la cabeza para que las neuronas hagan contacto.....no lo consigo


----------



## jorge_val_ribera

Concuerdo con que suena raro llamar "joven" a alguien de trece años. Técnica o RAE-ísticamente se lo podrá llamar "joven", pero simplemente no me suena bien.


----------



## Texas Viejo

*¡Ésos malditos zapatos!*

Traducción automática del inglés original: "Zapatos del cuero de patente."

Traducción de Leri: "Zapatos de charol."

Tami piensa: ¿Por qué no Guccis? 

¡Ai - La gran Problema de los guaraches!

http://buscon.rae.es/draeI/SrvltConsulta?TIPO_BUS=3&LEMA=guarache
...

*Monedas del Oro*

De las palabras que los conquistadors hablaron, Neruda dijo: “monedas del oro.”

Semos - hupsi desi, _Somos_ - ricos aqui en Las dos Repúblicas, la tienda para turístas, Matamoros, Tamaulipas.

La traducción de Athenea es definitiva. ¿Verdad? 

El cuento ocurre en México. ¿Verdad? 

Ahora, debo escuchar cada voz vía “Google.” 

Pienso que oigo la discusión apasionada, no argumentos. 

Pido la paciencia. Soy viejo y lento. 

Con respecto cariñoso, 


Tami
+++


----------



## zheniasea

El texto de Athenea está totalemnte correcto. NO, no es posible empezar un cuento con el definido. Son paralelos los definidos e indefinidos en su uso en inglés SOLO en lo que respecta a si algo está mencionado o no. Tal y como escribes en el ejemplo del elefante (en España refrigerador se dice nevera o frigorífico).
Chao


----------



## Texas Viejo

*Zheniasea:*

Gracias. _Yo tenía_ miedo que la Pregunta Dos _había desaparecido_. (tiempos de los verbos?)

Tami
+++


----------



## qlaudia

LA HISTORIA
------------------
La mañana del domingo encontró a un hombre acostado bajo un árbol del parque de Chapultepec. Sus finos zapatos de diseñador apuntaban hacia el cielo. 

¡Mira, Mita!—le gritó a su hermana un chico de trece años que paseaba con su familia,—¡"Un ricachón borracho!" 
Carlos, no lo despiertes—le aconsejó su madre, con lo que el joven siguió su camino de largo.


CAMBIOS
------------------
Definite vs Undefinite
Si comienzas tu relato con "El hombre estaba acostado" normalmente se espera que haya una descripción mas extensa de quién es este hombre. Si la narración acaba con el chico de 13 años caminando de frente, entonces yo optaría por "un hombre". 

Los zapatos
Añadí "finos" para una mejor presentación de la sorpresa del chico. Reemplacé Gucci porque lei que inicialmente no se mencionaba una marca.

Rico borracho
Lo cambie por ricachón, término que el diario El País reconoce como sinónimo de adinerado. Además, cuando "rico va delante de un sustantivo suele indicar que es apetecible para comer.

No lo despiertes
Si la madre lo dice entre signos de exclamación yo pondría "le resondró", pero si es que sólo se lo dijo, o se lo aconsejó, los borraría.


----------



## Pirulin Pirulan

No me cierra la expresión "con los zapatos Gucci *apuntados* hacia el cielo". Creo que lo correcto es "con los zapatos Gucci (Gucci es una marca, no necesita la preposición de) *apuntando *hacia el cielo. 
El cielo está siendo apuntado por los zapatos Gucci.


----------



## zheniasea

Perdón Tami, no había visto tu post!!

*Zheniasea:

*Gracias. _Yo tenía_ miedo que la Pregunta Dos _había desaparecido_. (tiempos de los verbos?)

Tami


Mejor: Tenía miedo de que la pregunta Dos hubiera desaparecido.
Saludos


----------



## Mariarayen

No concuerdo para nada con Zheniasea, hay cientos de cuentos que comienzan con un definido. La literatura no tiene reglas tan rígidas.


----------



## Texas Viejo

Mariarayen said:


> No concuerdo para nada con Zheniasea, hay cientos de cuentos que comienzan con un definido. La literatura no tiene reglas tan rígidas.


 

Querida Mariarayen:  "Literatura"?  Quiero solamente escribir un cuento, por ayudar nos estudiantes de espanol aprender la lengua.

Uno puede leer un recente manuscrito (?) de "Boleto *de* Ida-Vuelta" a:  

http://mipagina.univision.com/texasviejo

Gracias a todos.

Tami 
+++


----------

